# Crosshill kennels



## doglover8999 (May 31, 2012)

anyone have knowledge of crosshill kennels, in Kitchener Ontario area 

Home - German Shepard Dogs

Like to buy a dog for a pet.Seems to have nice dogs.PM me if news not good,thanks


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/129356-crosshill-kennels.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/149430-breeder-ontario.html


----------



## deor (Mar 18, 2010)

Read the posts about choosing a breeder and then look at what they offer, forget the pretty pictures on the web site.Also note that no OFA of the hips:
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

I will send you a personal message about mine and others personal experiences **comment removed by ADMIN ** with this breeder. Do your research and then take another look at these guys.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...rio-breeder-questions-finding-older-dogs.html

This is my thread from last year on finding a breeder in Ontario.


----------



## deor (Mar 18, 2010)

*Pro and cons about crosshill kennels*

Posts about this breeder from breeder himself and customers both pro and con:
Ripoff Report | Peter Cadman - Crosshill Kennels | Complaint Review: 471911


----------



## Bullet4345 (Nov 7, 2012)

Run as fast as you can. His word and warranty are worthless. Once he has your money, if you have a problem, he will do anything to get rid of you. I spent years and multiple court dates to make him honor his contract.
Bullet4345


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

As per his email response to me,

They have been breeding for 30 years, his wife is a vet tech, they have never heard of DM.
Whether you test for it, believe in the tests, or whatever a breeder who has never heard of it is odd. A vet tech who has never heard of it is stranger still.
I would look elsewhere.


----------

